# Chicken Color Genetics Calculator



## Honorine

I found this genetics calculator and wanted to share it. I'm always trying to figure out colors with chickens, very different rules than rabbits. Hope it helps someone, or at least is fun!!



http://www.edelras.nl/Henk69/kruising.html


----------

